# Duden Korrektor für OpenOffice

## hitachi

Hallo,

hat mal jemand versucht die Duden Korrektor für OpenOffice und StarOffice von August 2009 auf gentoo zum laufen zu bekommen?

http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/de/project/duden-korrektor und http://www.duden-downloadshop.de/duden-korrektor-fur-openoffice-staroffice.html.

 *Quote:*   

> Linux: aktuelle Versionen von OpenSuSE und Ubuntu, KDE oder Gnome empfohlen

   :Sad: 

Würde das dann nur in oo funktionieren oder über myspell auch in allen anderen Programmen - irgendwie?

Gruß

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich habs gar nicht erst probiert, nachdem das generell heikel sein soll und die Geschwindigkeit unter Linux nicht so gut sein soll. Sehr schade, denn so habe ich zwar eine Windows-Version die überzeugt, aber wann arbeite ich schon mal unter Windows   :Twisted Evil: 

Was ich gerne wissen würde: funktioniert das unter 3.0 / 3.1 / 3.2???

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich hab dieses Korrektur-Programm, genauer Betrachtet habe ich es nicht ob sich das in anderen Applikationen integrieren lässt, würde mich aber wundern wenn.

Das Programm hat noch Probleme und funktioniert nur mit der 32-Bit-Version von OpenOffice auf meine x86_64 gentoo, stürzt der "Installer" des Java-Plugins mit einer Fehlermeldung ab. Vielleicht wurde das mittlerweile gefixt (unwahrscheinlich). Man braucht auch mind. Open Office 3.1

Für den Preis finde ich es ok, gerade was die Hilfe beim Satzbau und der Zeichensetzung betrifft. Da kann keine andere freie Korrektur mithalten. ;)

Das Tolle an dem Produkt ist wie ich finde, das keine Seriennummer oder so was dabei ist. Auf der CD ist einfach ein Binary als OpenOffice-Plugin.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe mir eben den Korrektor gekauft, in der Hoffnung, dass es nun mit 64-bit funktioniert.

Leider tut es das nicht.

Wie bekomme ich denn am einfachsten ein 32-bit OpenOffice?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## temnozor

von der website das normale x86 32bit rpm paket runterladen und per rpm2targz umwandeln und entpacken...sollte doch auf einem multilib system funktionieren???

----------

## Finswimmer

$ls

total 452

drwxr-xr-x  6 tobi users    180 Mar  8 11:23 .

drwxrwxrwt 30 root root    2300 Mar  8 11:23 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 tobi users 431879 Jan 17 19:25 JavaSetup.jar

drwxr-xr-x  4 tobi users   1060 Jan 17 19:25 RPMS

drwxr-xr-x  5 tobi users    100 Jan 17 19:25 installdata

drwxr-xr-x  2 tobi users     80 Jan 17 19:25 licenses

drwxr-xr-x  2 tobi users     80 Jan 17 19:25 readmes

-rwxr-xr-x  1 tobi users  14627 Jan 17 19:25 setup

-rwxr-xr-x  1 tobi users   3925 Jan 17 19:25 update

So sieht das Archiv aus.

Wenn ich JavaSetup.jar ausführe, gibt es Probleme, da es das Programm "rpm" nicht gibt.

Ich könnte jetzt eine Chroot-Umgebung aufbauen. Aber das finde ich ziemlich übertrieben.

Gibt es keine Binary?

EDIT:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2

Das ist ein gutes Howto, um eine Chroot zu bauen.

bin mal gespannt, ob es funktioniert.

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Entpack doch mal das jar-Archiv

----------

## temnozor

wusste nicht das das ding einen eigenen installer hat - im portage tree ist doch auch ein rpm replacement emerge das doch mal

und ruf dann nochmal per java -jar JavaSetup.jar auf

----------

## Finswimmer

Das jar-Archiv ist wirklich komplett voll mit Java-Zeug für den Installer, das bringt einen nicht weiter.

rpm habe ich jetzt installiert. 

Der Installer sagt dies:

```
Package Name: openoffice.org-ure-1.7.0-9567.i586.rpm rpm --upgrade --ignoresize -vh --relocate /opt=//opt "/tmp/OOO330_m20_native_packed-1_en-GB.9567/RPMS/openoffice.org-ure-1.7.0-9567.i586.rpm" Returns: 1 Error during installation  error: Failed dependencies: /opt is needed by openoffice.org-ure-1.7.0-9567.i586 Package Name: ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586.rpm rpm --upgrade --ignoresize -vh --relocate /opt=//opt "/tmp/OOO330_m20_native_packed-1_en-GB.9567/RPMS/ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586.rpm" Returns: 1 Error during installation
```

Nun kommt, wenn ich die fehlerhafte Zeile aufrufe, dies:

```
rpm --upgrade --ignoresize -vh --relocate /opt=/home/tobi/test-ooo//opt --dbpath /home/tobi/test-ooo/.RPM_OFFICE_DATABASE "/tmp/OOO330_m20_native_packed-1_en-GB.9567/RPMS/ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586.rpm"

error: Failed dependencies:

        openoffice.org-ure is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3 is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/presets is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/presets/database is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/presets/psprint is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/presets/uno_packages is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/program is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/program/classes is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/share is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/share/fonts is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

        /opt/openoffice.org/basis3.3/share/fonts/truetype is needed by ooobasis3.3-core01-3.3.0-9567.i586

```

----------

## firefly

du könntest doch das openoffice-bin ebuild so anpassen, dass nur die 32bit fassung installiert wird.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *firefly wrote:*   

> du könntest doch das openoffice-bin ebuild so anpassen, dass nur die 32bit fassung installiert wird.

 

Sowas habe ich versucht, dann kam aber bei dem Entpacken der RPMs der Fehler, dass eine Datei fehlen würde...

Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn es da einen Schalter/USE-Flag geben würde.

Leider habe ich im Moment zum Testen keine Zeit...

EDIT: Sowas lässt einem doch keine Ruhe...

Ich habe das Ebuild in mein lokales Overlay kopiert und wegen meiner Faulheit einfach alle Links, Dateinamen, etc. bei amd64 durch die von x86 ersetzt.

Damit funktioniert es ohne Probleme.

Auch die Erweiterung geht so.

Viele Grüße

Tobi

----------

## ChrisJumper

Duden - Die Rechtschreibprüfung 8.0

Hallo!

Diese soll angeblich mit einem 64-Bit unterstützen. Ab LibreOffice 3.3.3 soll die Extension funktionieren. Ich erhalte (noch) "Diese Extension kann auf dem Computer nicht installiert werden".

Hat das jemand am Laufen? Unter Ubuntu geht es laut Amazon-Rezensionen.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## Finswimmer

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-892402-highlight-.html

was anderes kenne ich im Moment nicht.

Unter Ubuntu wird, soweit ich weiß, auch "nur" eine 32-bit LO-Variante genutzt.

Nativer 64-bit Support soll laut Support-Hotline erst im Sommer mit dem nächsten Release kommen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke Finswimmer!

Ich probiere es gleich mit deinem Howto: 32bit Libreoffice auf 64bit Linux für Duden Korrektor

Das Thema war ja schon so alt das es eigentlich einen Bart bekommen hat. Ich dachte als ich auf der Verpackung las das es jetzt auch eine 64-Bit Version gibt das ich diese nutzen könnte. Gestern habe ich noch mal bei den Rezensionen geschaut und es bestätigte leider die Tatsache das lediglich eine 32-Bit Anwendung auf einem 64-Bit System installiert wird.

Was ich jetzt noch ein bisschen seltsam finde ist das es keine explizite 32-Bit Version, oder ein Useflag in Portage gibt. Natürlich macht es keinen Sinn wenn man ein 64-Bit System aufsetzen möchte, explizit ein 32-Bit Variante über Portage als Default installieren zu lassen.

Verwirrt wurde ich weil ich zuerst davon ausging das das -bin Paket immer 32-Bit ist. So wie damals beim Firefox. Aber mittlerweile kommt das wohl auch als 64-Bit Version?

Ich bin sehr froh über deinen Post im Subforum Deutsche Dokumentation. Aber wenn ich so vorgehe muss ich doch immer wieder libre-Office per Hand installieren oder und was ist mit den Patches?

Gibt es vielleicht eine alternative Möglichkeit ein Ebuild selbst zu erstellen das aus den Gentoo-Quellen eine 32-Bit Anwendung erstellt? Wobei Cross-Compiling ja noch etwas aufwendiger ist. Hmm, nein das klingt komplizierter. Und das "libreoffice-bin" ebuild lokal anpassen?

Edit: Ach was soll es ich installiere es auf diesem wege für 6-8 Monate, so viele Updates wird es da bestimmt nicht geben und die paar Schritte sind wirklich schnell abgehandelt. Da lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht mal über alternativen Nachzudenken.

Vielen Dank nochmals Fin!

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

das -bin Paket ist 64-bit, ich habe es auch geschafft, dies auf 32-bit anzupassen. 

Das geht aber leider nur bis 3.3.4 (irgendwo gibt es auch einen Thread dazu).

Ab dieser Version haben die Maintainer das Ebuild so geschrieben, dass weitere 32-bit Bibliotheken benötigt werden, die vorher entweder dabei waren oder nicht benötigt wurden.

Du installierst libreoffice per Hand, sodass Du dich dort selbst um Updates kümmern musst.

Ich nutze jetzt eine Version und lasse es solange, bis eine native 64-bit Version von Duden angeboten wird.

(Es soll zum nächsten Release eine 64-bit Version erscheinen, hat mir die Hotline gesagt).

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hey Finswimmer,

noch mal vielen Dank! Es funktioniert (fast) einwandfrei. Nur das Deutsche Sprachpaket habe ich noch nicht (manuel) installiert und libreoffice oder die GTK-Module in meinem Gnome-3.2 sind etwas inkompatibel. Wichtige Daten habe ich noch keine Verloren und das Arbeiten geht auch gut von der Hand.

Nur in ca. 10 von 100 mal libreoffice starten, stürzt das Programm ab. Bei der 64-Bit Version hatte ich das nie.

Ach und die Mime-Typen hab ich noch nicht von der Hand in (nautilus) eingerichtet. Also das *.odt Dateien mit libreoffice geöffnet werden. Um das Problem nach zu schlagen bin ich aber nun zu faul. Dafür stört es mich einfach noch nicht genug :)

Grüße!

Chris

P.s.: Ich hab aktuell das Gefühl wieder bei Gentoo in einem Computerwunderland zu stecken weil aktuell alles wieder einfach und zuverlässig funktioniert. Linux ist schon ein Traum!

----------

